# a pies juntillas



## Tommeliten

Hola!

Qué significa la expresión "creer una historia _a pies juntillas"?_

Gracias


----------



## Talant

Hola Tommeliten:

"creer _algo_ a pies juntillas" es creérselo completamente, sin dudar o discutir ningún punto.


----------



## Södertjej

"A pies juntillas" sin dudarlo lo más mínimo.

*a **~** juntillas, *o* a **~** juntillo, *o* a **~**s juntillas.* * 1.     * locs. advs. Con los *pies* juntos. _Saltó a pie juntillas_
* 2.     * locs. advs. Sin discusión. _Creer a pie juntillas_ _Negar a pie juntillo_


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
En España usamos sobre todo a pies juntillas, no he oído nunca a pie juntillo.


----------



## Tommeliten

Gracias! Tenía suspechos de que el sentido era algo así.....


----------



## Vampiro

Södertjej said:


> En España usamos sobre todo a pies juntillas, no he oído nunca a pie juntillo.


Es que eso de "pie juntillo" no tiene mucho sentido que digamos... si al menos fuera en plural...

_


----------



## Södertjej

Tommeliten said:


> Gracias! Tenía suspechos de que el sentido era algo así.....


¡S*o*spech*a*s, Tommeliten! Que luego dicen que las nórdicas somos muy liberales.



Vampiro said:


> Es que eso de "pie juntillo" no tiene mucho sentido que digamos... si al menos fuera en plural...
> 
> _


Si la RAE no incluye modismos locales, ilógicos aunque extendidos, malo. Si los incluye, malo también. ¿Qué quieres que te diga? Yo no lo uso, no lo he oído, no he pedido su inclusión en el DRAE. Si viene ahí es porque se dirá en algún lugar.


----------



## romarsan

En esta ocasión creo que estais de acuerdo...


----------



## ManPaisa

En Colombia es _*a pie juntillas.*_

Entiendo el significado perfectamente mas no conozco el origen de la expresión (en ninguna de sus versiones). ¿Alguien lo conoce?


----------



## Vampiro

ManPaisa said:


> En Colombia es _*a pie juntillas.*_
> 
> Entiendo el significado perfectamente mas no conozco el origen de la expresión (en ninguna de sus versiones). ¿Alguien lo conoce?


*Acá* dan una explicación que yo no me creo a pie juntillas.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

Vampiro said:


> *Acá* dan una explicación que yo no me creo a pie juntillas.
> Saludos.
> _


Gracias, Vamp, pero el vínculo no funciona.


----------



## Pinairun

¡A mí sí!

Solo es un idiotismo.

A lo mejor no era un juego de niños, sino de niñas. Y todas saltaban... juntillas.


----------



## Vampiro

Qué extraño, a mi sí me funciona.
En todo caso cito lo medular:

_“La expresión parece tener su origen en un juego infantil consistente en saltar con los pies juntos y los ojos vendados de un cuadro pintado en el suelo a otro, mientras un compañero —cuyas indicaciones hay que creer por completo— va orientando a quien salta.”_

Por si quieres ver el artículo completo (la explicación es más larga) acá va va la dirección:

http://www.1de3.com/2004/09/18/a-pies-juntillas/

Saludos.
_


----------



## el_novato

ManPaisa said:


> Gracias, Vamp, pero el vínculo no funciona.



Esta es la dirección del vínculo.

http://www.1de3.com/2004/09/18/a-pies-juntillas/


----------



## ManPaisa

Vampiro said:


> http://www.1de3.com/2004/09/18/a-pies-juntillas/


Esa dirección sí me funciona. Gracias.
Curiosa explicación. 
 Y más aún lo que sería la versión 'gramatical' (¿reconstruida) de la expresión popular:_ A pie y con las rodillas juntillas.

_Gracias, también a El Novato, que, por lo visto, es menos novato en las lides 'forísticas' que el resto de nosotros.


----------



## Vampiro

ManPaisa said:


> Curiosa explicación.
> Y más aún lo que sería la versión 'gramatical' (¿reconstruida) de la expresión popular:_ A pie y con las rodillas juntillas._


_¿Y la otra versión sería: a pie y con el rodillo juntillo?_
_ _
_La sigo encontrando rara._
___


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¿Por qué no dejar al *pies juntillas*, o como se diga -que nunca lo digo, ni se dice por estos rumbos mexicanos- y ponemos al *pie de la letra*? 
Digo, para conservar lo de los pieseses.


----------



## ManPaisa

Vampiro said:


> _¿Y la otra versión sería: a pie y con el rodillo juntillo?_
> _ _
> _La sigo encontrando rara._
> ___



Yo creo que es más bien_ A pie y con el culillo juntillo._..



Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ¿Por qué no dejar al *pies juntillas*, o como se diga -que nunca lo digo, ni se dice por estos rumbos mexicanos- y ponemos al *pie de la letra*?
> Digo, para conservar lo de los pieseses.



*Hacer algo al pie de la letra* --> Hacerlo siguiendo las instrucciones.
_*Hacer algo a pie juntillas*_ --> hacer algo sin chistar, sin cuestionarlo

Aunque el resultado es casi siempre el mismo.


----------



## Södertjej

ManPaisa said:


> _*Hacer algo a pie juntillas*_ --> hacer algo sin chistar, sin cuestionarlo


No creo haber oído en España usar a pie*s* juntillas de esa forma. Se usa principalmente para referirse a creer sin plantearse la más mínima duda sobre la veracidad de lo que se dice, no para referirse a hacer algo sin cuestionarlo.


----------



## ManPaisa

Södertjej said:


> No creo haber oído en España usar a pie*s* juntillas de esa forma. Se usa principalmente para referirse a creer sin plantearse la más mínima duda sobre la veracidad de lo que se dice, no para referirse a hacer algo sin cuestionarlo.



Para mí, ambas explicaciones, la tuya y la mía, van juntillas  . No se cuestiona porque no se duda .  Del DRAE, según tu cita:



> *a **~** juntillas, *o* a **~** juntillo, *o* a **~**s juntillas.* * 1.     * locs. advs. Con los *pies* juntos. _Saltó a pie juntillas_
> * 2.     * locs. advs. Sin discusión. _Creer a pie juntillas._ _Negar a pie juntillo
> _


Y repito, en mi versión de castellano es _*a pie juntillas* _(no_ *a pies juntillas*), _que concuerda más con el supuesto origen de la expresión.


----------



## Vampiro

Lo que yo todavía no sé es quién dice "pie juntillo"
_


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá también es a pies juntillas.


----------



## ManPaisa

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá también es a pies juntillas.


Pero parece que en el DF no lo usan, o por lo menos no Juan Jacob Vilalta.


----------



## Södertjej

ManPaisa said:


> Yo también lo había entendido desde un principio:  ustedes dicen *a pies juntillas.*


Eso es, y no con con hacer.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En Google aparecen (para sitios .mx):

A pies juntillas: 2,210 casos.
A pie juntilla: 37 casos.

Para todos los sitios:

A pies juntillas: 4,140,000 casos.
A pie juntilla: 38,300 casos.


----------



## Calambur

Del DUE:


> *idiotismo *(del lat. «idiotismus», del gr. «idiötismós», habla del vulgo)
> *1 *m. Gram. Expresión incorrecta o que por su sola forma no tendría sentido, como ‘a pie juntillas’ o ‘no dar pie con bola’. Þ *Locución.


----------



## ManPaisa

ToñoTorreón said:


> En Google aparecen (para sitios .mx):
> 
> A pies juntillas: 2,210 casos.
> A pie juntilla: 37 casos.
> 
> Para todos los sitios:
> 
> A pies juntillas: 4,140,000 casos.
> A pie juntilla: 38,300 casos.



Te faltó *a pie juntillas.

*


> Originally Posted by *Södertjej*
> Eso es, y no con con hacer.


Sí, estaba claro.  



> *Calambur cita al DUE:
> **idiotismo *(del lat. «idiotismus», del gr. «idiötismós», habla del vulgo)
> *1 *m. Gram. Expresión incorrecta o que por su sola forma no tendría sentido, como ‘a pie juntillas’ o ‘no dar pie con bola’. Þ *Locución.


Eso es lo más sensato que se ha dicho en este hilo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Södertjej said:


> ¡S*o*spech*a*s, Tommeliten! Que luego dicen que las nórdicas somos muy liberales.
> 
> Si la RAE no incluye modismos locales, ilógicos aunque extendidos, malo. Si los incluye, malo también. ¿Qué quieres que te diga? Yo no lo uso, no lo he oído, no he pedido su inclusión en el DRAE. Si viene ahí es porque se dirá en algún lugar.



Yo creía que son las nórdicas quienes nos califican de muy integristas.
Vamos a la cuestión:
La cosa viene de lejos. 
A pie juntillas (sic) aparece ya en el Diccionario de Autoridades de la Real Academia (Madrid 1726-1739) como "frase adverbial que vale con (¿por?) los pies juntos; y así se dice: Saltó a pie juntillas."
Julio Cejador, en "Fraseología o Estilística Castellana" (un diccionario fraseológico del Siglo de Oro publicado en los años 20 del siglo pasado) dice algo que explica la falta de concordancia gramatical entre el singular de pie y el plural de juntillas: "...y díjose propiamente _a pie y juntillas las piernas,_ postura propia del que se afirma y se arresta".
Se dice que de indoctos nació la expresión lo mismo que "a ojos cegarritas" que nunca he oído, aunque sí la opuesta y también falta de concordancia "a ojos vistas".

Nota: La falta de concordancia es también entre el masculino 'pie' y el femenino 'puntillas'. Cosas de la muchachada indocta.


----------



## Popescu

Pues he mirado el rae y el panhispanico y no recoge *a pies puntillas* que es como yo lo digo, sera que tengo un grave caso de "idiotismo" 

¿Alguno lo dice asi o lo ha oido?


----------



## Södertjej

Lo que dice parece una mezcla entre "de puntillas" con "a pies juntillas". Jamás lo he oído.


----------



## Calambur

@*Vampiro* y *Popescu*:
Aquí les transcribo del DUE


> *A pie[s] juntillas [*o*, *no frec.*, a pie juntillo]. 1 *Con los pies juntos: ‘Saltó a pie juntillas’.* 2 *(con «creer») Sin ninguna sombra de duda: ‘Se ha creído a pie juntillas que te habías marchado’.


----------



## Pinairun

Popescu said:


> Pues he mirado el rae y el panhispanico y no recoge *a pies puntillas* que es como yo lo digo, sera que tengo un grave caso de "idiotismo"
> 
> ¿Alguno lo dice asi o lo ha oido?


 
Puedes estar tranquilo.
Así se lee en el DRAE:



> *a ~ juntillas, o a ~ juntillo, o a ~s juntillas.*
> 1. locs. advs. Con los pies juntos. _Saltó a pie juntillas_
> 2. locs. advs. Sin discusión. _Creer a pie juntillas_ _Negar a pie juntillo_


~ = este símbolo sustituye a "pie", así que la tercera forma es "*a pies juntillas*". 
Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> Puedes estar tranquilo.
> Así se lee en el DRAE:
> "*a pies juntillas*".
> Saludos


Popescu lo dice con *p*: *p*untillas. 


Popescu said:


> Pues he mirado el rae y el panhispanico y no recoge *a pies puntillas* que es como yo lo digo, sera que tengo un grave caso de "idiotismo"


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> Popescu lo dice con *p*: *p*untillas.


 

Juro que había "visto" una jota.
La que debe estar afectada de idiotismo soy yo. Perdona, Popescu.


----------



## Popescu

No te preocupes Pinariun un error lo tiene cualquiera.

Mirad lo que he encontrado:

*114.000* de *"a pies puntillas"*.

 “El futuro está oculto detrás de los hombres que lo hacen” (Jacques Anatole France) si seguimos *a pies puntillas* la frase de este celebre escritor francés del siglo XIX. -Del periodico de cataluña.

"Pero para bobos, los que meten la papeleta en la urna sin pensar que hacen, que a esos se les engaña bien, y se fían *a pies puntillas* de lo que el maromo con el pin grita en el mitin".- Del Diario de Burgos

Si parezco "idiotismo" no soy el unico


----------



## Pinairun

Vampiro said:


> Es que eso de "pie juntillo" no tiene mucho sentido que digamos... si al menos fuera en plural...
> 
> _


Del _Diccionario de dudas_, de M. Seco: 

*3.* _A pie *juntiñas*, _'sin la menor duda', locución adverbial usada generalmente con el verbo _creer. _También es frecuente _a pies juntillas: «San Anselmo cree a pies juntillas que la realidad absoluta es Dios» _(Ortega, _Galileo, _186). 
La Academia recoge asimismo la forma _a *pie juntillo*, _que solo conozco en la lengua clásica: _«Neguéselo a pie juntillo» _(Alemán, _Guzmán, _685).​ 
Aún saldrá alguna otra variante por ahí...​


----------



## Vampiro

Muchas gracias, Pinairun
Saludos.
_


----------

